# Organizing the NP screen



## opus472 (Jul 4, 2007)

Is there no way (other than the rudimentary groups) to organize the NP screen? How about an option to set up our own folders and drag programs into them? With upgraded internal and external drives, there are folks with literally hundreds of programs listed...


----------



## Fleaser (Apr 19, 2006)

AMEN! BTW, home come TIVO process will not makes folders for programs not currently broadcast? If a show has been discontinued after you've saved 12 episodes, and you transfer them to a second machine, "Poof!" no folder.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Right, and sometimes for some reason even on the primary TiVo the grouping fails. For example, I have all the episodes of Planet Earth, but one of them for some reason doesn't think it should be in the Planet Earth folder. The user should be able to create folders and move programs around at will.

What's more, and because the TiVo is running Linux this would be really easy, the user should be able to put a video in more than one group. I should be able to create a folder called "****", or "Four Stars" in which I put all my favorite programs, another called "1985", which has all the programs released in 1985, including Four Star programs, Three Star programs, etc, and another folder called Westerns, which of course has Westerns in it. The 1985 film Silverado would appear in all three, per my instructions.

What would even be neater would be the ability to have "canned" folders like the ones above which the user can tell the TiVo automatically to populate. A menu containing the canned folder list woould have check boxes to display each folder or not, and a menu item in the program detail under the "Other Options" button would have a little button to tell the TiVo to add or remove the program from the canned folders.


----------



## opus472 (Jul 4, 2007)

Seems to me we oughta have online access to the entire Tivo menu structure. Should be able to do anything online that we can do with the remote, with the possible exception (because of copyright issues) of actually watching recorded programs.


----------



## opus472 (Jul 4, 2007)

And how about at least having the ability to search the programs on the NP screen?


----------



## metalm (Jan 24, 2008)

> How about an option to set up our own folders and drag programs into them? With upgraded internal and external drives, there are folks with literally hundreds of programs listed...


:up: +1

I copy a lot of movies from my DVD collection to my PC and then to my Tivo because the TiVo HD actually seems to do a better job of displaying them than my DVD player does. Being able to place these in a separate folder on the TiVo would be great. Secondly, as you mentioned, I have tons of recorded programs stored that I would rather categorize the way I want to, not based off of the program titles.

As someone mentioned above, this should not be difficult to accomplish within the programming architecture of the TiVo software, and from a marketing perspective, it would be yet another feature that TiVo has that other cable company DVR's don't.

Just my $0.02. lol


----------

